# All natural coconut scent



## HeleneZH (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi all, this is my first post.  I have been on a quest to either find a natural fragrance or to create a natural coconut fragrance.  So far I have not quite achieved it, but am getting close.  My last attempt was using 16 oz of organic cold press coconut oil that has a wonderful fragrance I added 1 tablespoon of kaolin clay and it sat in a sealed glass container for 3 days.  I also added 2 tablespoons to 1 teaspoon of kaolin clay.  It’s very clay heavy at this point but it is beginning to smell like coconut.  It has been 3 days from the cut.  Has anyone found either a successful method or source for an all natural coconut scent?  Thank you


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello and welcome.  Unfortunately there is no such thing.  Even Coconut FO's have a tendency to morph or be non-existent.   Too much clay will affect your lather too and could become scratchy.  I've not found anything that sticks for any amount of time. I've never noticed organic coconut sticking after cure at all.  
'


----------



## toxikon (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome!

As far as I know, there is no coconut essential oil - which would be the 'natural' coconut scent option. 

What are you hoping to use this coconut scent for? In soapmaking, any natural coconut scent wouldn't survive the lye. Your only option there would be a coconut fragrance oil.


----------



## Millie (Jan 16, 2018)

I have seen coconut CO2 extract but it is expensive and I kinda doubt it would stick. Not worth the price of experimenting to me, but if you try, let us know....

http://www.lgbotanicals.com/Coconut-Pulp-Co2-Extract-Organic_p_842.html

https://www.edenbotanicals.com/coconut-pulp-co2.html


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 16, 2018)

Also, I think if your soap is 100% coconut you are going to find it very drying and very harsh on the skin. I notice this is your first post - how long have you been soaping and how many batches have you made?


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 16, 2018)

We're all on the same quest along with you! Trying to find a good, lasting, non-morphing coconut scent for soaping is kinda like trying to find a missing contact lens in the Sahara desert during a dust storm at night.  It's pretty much become the Holy Grail of fragrance oils amongst soapmakers. If you are successful, let us know! 


IrishLass


----------



## Kittish (Jan 16, 2018)

Millie said:


> I have seen coconut CO2 extract but it is expensive and I kinda doubt it would stick. Not worth the price of experimenting to me, but if you try, let us know....
> 
> http://www.lgbotanicals.com/Coconut-Pulp-Co2-Extract-Organic_p_842.html
> 
> https://www.edenbotanicals.com/coconut-pulp-co2.html



I'll try it, just ordered some from Eden.


----------



## Millie (Jan 16, 2018)

Kittish said:


> I'll try it, just ordered some from Eden.


I am doing all my scent experimentation vicariously through you 
I'll be hounding you in a month or so....


----------



## Kittish (Jan 16, 2018)

Millie said:


> I am doing all my scent experimentation vicariously through you
> I'll be hounding you in a month or so....



I'm happy to report results. I've tried another oddball scent from Eden in the past few months, Green Cognac. Not quite sure how I feel about that one, it's mellowed into a sort of boozy apple with notes of hay. Seems to be sticking, though. I used it as the scent in my entry for the October challenge.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 18, 2018)

Coconut pulp CO2 arrived today! It's mostly a solid lump in the bottle at the moment. When it warms up and goes back to liquid I'll dip a fragrance strip in and see how it smells OOB, then in a week or so I'll make a batch of soap with it. I figure on cutting at least a couple of the bars into testers to share out with people after it cures, if the scent sticks at all.

Edit update: On a fragrance strip it's very definitely coconut. Smells just like sweetened coconut flakes you use in baking.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 20, 2018)

Here's a bit of an update: coconut pulp co2 is very tenacious on a fragrance strip. Over 24 hours later, and I can still smell it from inches away, very clear and present. If nothing else, it'll make terrific scent for summer products.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 28, 2018)

So the CP soap I made with the coconut pulp co2 smells just like the unscented salt bars I made do when I'm using them (already using the 'scrap' bar). Strong soap scent, but nothing even close to coconut. I used 2 ounces in a 1200g batch. Smelled good when I first added it, but started going weird by the time I had the soap in the mold. I'll keep checking as the soap cures, but I don't expect the scent to come back or do much further changing. In a couple of weeks I'll be happy to send sample slices to people.

I'll get some more and try it in HP, it might work if it doesn't have to deal with the lye monster. It'll be a great fragrance for things like body butter and lotion, too. The fragrance strip is still identifiably coconut, so it's quite a tenacious scent.


----------

